# looking for 2 photos



## tonyc3 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Everybody.
I need 2 photos to complete my collection of 21 ships I sailed on during my MN days.
MV Gretafield. Hunting and son
MV Oatfield. Zilla shipping (I Think)

Any assistance would be appreciated as I have been searching for a long time for these 2 pics.

Regards to all

Tony Cole


----------



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

*lamptrimmer*

Hi Tony
M.V.OATFIELD launched 1952 in W.Germany. Zillah S.S.Co. 1954-1966 Photo by John Clarkson in Mersey Rovers /R.S.Fenton.If you think I can be of further help E-Mail me.
Regards


----------



## tonyc3 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt reply lamptrimmer. Hopefully I can track the photo down.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Tony,

If you go to the below site, there is a listing for the ' Gretafield ' under G. There is also listed under her name, a number of people who served on her. You can E mail them from the site, perhaps they might have a picture which they would be willing to share with you, or steer you in the right direction.

http://www.merchant-navy.net/alphalist.html#g

Just a thought.

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## tonyc3 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info Chris.
I have contacted a site in NZ and they have a photo of the gretafield.
I was on 2 L & H ships in the late 50's and early 60's
Devis and Chatham (Later Mendoza star)
Happy days in BA

regards

Tony


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Looking for 2 photos*

Hi Tony,

Happy days indeed in B.A. I loved the place. Made a few friends at the British Hospital and visited the Cinemas a lot as they had all the new films. I couldnt wait to get back each trip.

Chris.


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

I can only agree BA was a great place to go ashore,The Black cat ;The First and Last;The Ankla Bar, did anyone go to May Sullivans' whilst they were there? I had many a pleasant hour talking to her over a beer, she got there under some strange cir***stances may years ago but i would never ask her how, I think a lot of white girls went there to marry the locals as there was a shortage of women at that time


----------



## Rob van Leeuwen (Dec 26, 2005)

*gretafield*

I have a picture of the mv. Gretafield.
If you want it, send your mail adress to vanleeuwen1hetnet.nl and I will send it to you.
Rob.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 13, 2006)

I wonder if anyone can help with some information.my grandfather James Mentiplay served aboard the Gretafield and was lucky enough to survive that fateful day.Alas he is no longer with us ,but he was very loathe to talk about his experiences which I understand may have been painful to him.I want to know if anyone remembers him,if the have any stories regarding him or any photos.I am doing this as a surprise for my mum and uncle and just want to gather as much info as possible for them.my email address is [email protected]k you for your time.(nickname here was barney)


----------

